# Gagarin Ltd Chronograph



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Just seen the same as this going for Â£185 + on some Euro sites.......









Just how many Gagarin chrono's are there ?, seem to be loads........


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's funnt I've been wearing my blue one for the past day or two, it's really growing on me. Even used the chrono for real instead of a play today!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Lovely watches PG. Must look the dogs with a blue dial - mines grey.


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Nice strap Garry. Just what I am looking for for my Gagarin. If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it from and how much?

Cheers

Jeremy


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Jezz,

The strap came from this site - RLT and is the brown bufallo deployment. Superb quality and only about Â£10. Highly recommended mate.

Take care


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I'm no expert but.........

There seems to be some confusion regarding Yuri's watch.

Poljot make a Yuri Gargarin comemorative watch, this looks nothing like his actual watch but then again as a commemorative I assume it does not have to.

The watch he actually wore was called a "Sturmanski" and they make a number of different "Sturmanski" watches with different faces but they call them all 'the watch Yuri Gagarin, First man in space' wore. There is a web site with a picture of the actual watch he wore. It was sold at somewhere like Sotherbys for about Â£20,000 +. It's all very confusing but they do look good. There's one with a white face I quite fancy.

The web site with Yuri's watch on is

www.howardwebb.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/rodina.htm

this subject could really run. ( Hope so )









Cheers

Frank


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mine is the same as Gary's (Shtrumanski / navigator) but blue. Have posted a pic before but that was ages ago. will try and take a better one tomorrow.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I agree Frank, much confusion. The one I pictured is described as a gagarin Commemorative Sturmanski, but I've seen many other different models described as the same........???????????............


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I like yours PG, try to post the pic.......


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Here's my Gargarin commemortive.

At least that's what is says on the watch









A GOOD Â£160'S WORTH

Frank

Not my picture I hasten to add


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice one Frank, and the plot thickens..........


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome to the weird and wacky world of Russian watches.

Yes Garry's got the "Sturmanskie" navigator. More a Russian aviator watch.

Frank's got the Gagarin commemorative watch.

Gagarin actually wore the Rodina watch on his Wostock-1 mission. This watch was made by the First Moscow watch factory which on the back of Gagarin's mission sold it's watches under the label Poljot........

I THINK


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

And here's yet another...


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Frank,

I think thats my favourite Poljot at the moment but how do you count the minutes on the chrono? - it doesn't look like theres enough markers,

Mat


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mine is a real Rachael* to photograph! Shows up every hair, glare and reflection.

Anyway done my best! The shot of the register at 9 in the bottom right gives a better idea of the true colour and also shows the concentric rings that are in each register. It's on a dark blue waterproof leather strap with white stiching which came with it and I assume is origional.

(Rachael = ex wife! I use that name instead of a well known word usually meant for a female dog







).


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I thought female dogs were Susans?


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

matt

A good question. I don't know. looking at it closely you are right seems a funny set of divisions. I just bought it as a commemorative watch rather than to use as a chrono. Yuri was always a bit of a hero of mine I remember listening on shortwave to the first space shots, my mother used to go spare as I was always up all night and couldn't get up next day. Saw his statue in Gagarin Square Moscow, very impressive.

Cheers

Frank


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

How much you pay for that first one Garry?


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

There is also a "Juri Gagarin" (their spelling) Cosmonaut Chronograph, model 3133.041120 which is now well sold out, reputed to be a replica of the watch worn by Gagarin in space. This model can be seen on an official Poljot sales site where there are also a few more Sturmanskie models.

Bought one similar from Roy some time ago, I'll post a picture when I find camera!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This model , of mine, was worn by Alexai Gubarev

on Soyex 28 mission in march 1978. ( Thanks Foggy )


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

This one.

Hopefully you deleted my 1st attempt Roy, I forgot to resize picture.









There must be (have been) numerous versions of this watch over the years and numerous misleading statements re copies of the original design.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

That watch went into space?







Wow!

It isn't only posh watches that can stand the pace then?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What are they worth Roy? reason being..Seconda Chrono on ebay


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> That watch went into space?


Yes it did.

No idea of its worth, sorry.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

Bet you won't be selling that in a hurry. Nice piece of history.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

A Sekonda chrono worn by Artyukhin on Sojus 14 in 1974 went for $5,750 in 1993. I've seen others go around $3,000 and quite a few cheaper. I'm ENVIOUS Roy





















.

I looked at that Sekonda chrono on ebay and think it went quite cheap. Good investment I would say.

The going price in Germany or America seems to be around Â£100.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

While I'm at it. I also ENVY Roy 'cos he can fix these tiny bits of machinery.

HEY. I'm getting into this envy thing.

I ENVY Andy 'cos he's getting that lovely chunk of Citizen diver.

I ENVY pg because he's got that nice Wostok albatross.

I ENVY the yank who outbid me on that nice 1950's Pobeda.

This could go on all night at least until I'm cleansed....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Bet you won't be selling that in a hurry. Nice piece of history.


Stan I have three of them.


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

I've got a Sturmanskie like the one in Travellers pic, without the leftmost winder. Now, I know watches like this have been issued to Cosmonauts, 'cos at the National Space Centre in Leicester, there's a pic of Helen Sharman during training at Star City (Zvezdograd), and the Cosmonaut she's with is wearing one. Spotter, eh?


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Recent sale of a Sekonda chrono-

sekonda


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Re : Recent sale of a Sekonda chrono-

I have also seen them for sale at $600.

Ebay is not really a true representation of an items value.

I know of a Poljot site that has this watch at $420.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

You have three









Do they have papers to prove where they've been?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Do they have papers to prove where they've been?


No Stan they are not the actual ones that went in space just the same models.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a shame, nice watches all the same.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry Mrcrowley ( paul ) - a bit late on this one. I paid about Â£85 for it 18 months ago, brand new - bargain I reckon.......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A certain uk site that we don't like to mention has just put a Sekonda like Roy's on sale for just shy of Â£200!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welll I'll sell one of mine for Â£150 then if anyone wants one,


----------

